# need measurments of hitch for snow blower



## Francis041 (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a hitch that they can give me the dimensions of so I can make one mainly what size square tubing and vertical arms and horizontal arms. Would very much appreciate all the help. The tractor I have is a bolens husky 1455.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Francis.. Hang in there someone should be able to help with your question.


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been trying to find a set of push arms for my5020H. Any luck yet for yours?


----------



## mcmopar (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this what you want? its from the lift frame on my HT - 20


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ahh, for me, yes and no.... I believe this is what mounts just below the engine off the frame right?

I just did a search for a picture and found one that was for sale in 2010. http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=161556

This one would mount further back. On the frame below the seat.

I have a single stage snowblower, but the setup would be just like this.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=272256


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 1050,and the snowthrower lift bar looks like this:
View attachment 21704


View attachment 21705


----------

